

Youtube.com gimmick - dutchbrit

Go to a video on youtube.com, pause the video and type in 1980 :)
======
drKarl
Duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6216910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6216910)

~~~
dutchbrit
Ahhhhh

